# Hound stench remedy?



## mammabooh

The new dog seems to have some hound in him becasue he reeks like a stinky ol' Beagle. Are there any shampoos or sprays that you know of that neutralize that smell? I realize that he will keep producing it, but I'm just wondering if there is anything that we can use to keep the smell down. I gave him a bath in some lavender puppy shampoo that I had on hand and it didn't help one tiny bit.


----------



## farmmom

One thing to check is his anal glands. Beagles are notorious for having trouble with them, and they will cause a really nasty smell. Other than that, you could try scrubbing him with baking soda and rinsing with vinegarl That kills just about any smell, or the skunk formula that has peroxide in it.


----------



## mammabooh

He's not a beagle...he just smells like one. The smell is coming from his skin.


----------



## Otter

I like Dermaplex, I put a link in the dog shampoo thread.
Generally a really bad smell is a reaction to something. Or if you change them to a better dog food, sometimes they'll be funky for a week or so as their body adjusts.

My old fellow and my Marley were both allergic to _everything_ so my first thought is always a reaction when a dog is stinky.


----------



## BlackWillowFarm

Check his ears. If he has drop ears, they can get dirty and smelly. His feet might be stinky too. Dogs don't sweat from their skin like we do. Their feet sweat and they pant to cool off. Ever notice how a dog likes to get his feet wet to cool off? Oh, and take a look at his back teeth. That won't cause a hound smell, but could be causing some bad odors to add to the mix.


----------



## mamahen

You could always use the "skunk" shampoo: peroxide, dish soap, baking soda (and I use cider vinegar, too).

It would put the oil and stinkyness from his coat - I would only use it once tho. Maybe with a "fresh" start, he won't smell too bad. 

My hounds smell when they get nervous.


----------



## mammabooh

BlackWillowFarm said:


> Check his ears. If he has drop ears, they can get dirty and smelly. His feet might be stinky too. Dogs don't sweat from their skin like we do. Their feet sweat and they pant to cool off. Ever notice how a dog likes to get his feet wet to cool off? Oh, and take a look at his back teeth. That won't cause a hound smell, but could be causing some bad odors to add to the mix.


I checked, and most of the smell DOES seem to be coming from his ears. I don't see anything down in there. What could be the problem with them? You can see pictures of him here if you'd like to...

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/showthread.php?t=362839


----------



## mammabooh

Otter said:


> I like Dermaplex, I put a link in the dog shampoo thread.
> Generally a really bad smell is a reaction to something. Or if you change them to a better dog food, sometimes they'll be funky for a week or so as their body adjusts.
> 
> My old fellow and my Marley were both allergic to _everything_ so my first thought is always a reaction when a dog is stinky.


The previous people had him eating Alpo. I am switching him over to Iams (because that's what I have here), but I'm willing to switch him to something better if it will help him be less stinky. My husband has a long, German nose and he could smell the dog as soon as he walked into the house yesterday.


----------



## Otter

Alpo reeks and it makes dogs reek. Give him a couple of weeks on the Iams and that may help. With the ears, my old fellow had chronic ear stink and someone on here recommended trying Monistat, get your finger waaaay down into the ear and rub it in. It worked!


----------



## Ravenlost

mammabooh said:


> The new dog seems to have some hound in him becasue he reeks like a stinky ol' Beagle...


Tadhg wanted me to let you know his feelings are hurt. He's a Beagle and doesn't stink at all. Well, exception being when he's been running through the sewer field line.

Anyway, rubbing his ears out with vinegar will also help. And improving his diet. Add some fish oil to his food if his skin seems dry and flaky.


----------



## mammabooh

Ravenlost said:


> Tadhg wanted me to let you know his feelings are hurt. He's a Beagle and doesn't stink at all. Well, exception being when he's been running through the sewer field line.
> 
> Anyway, rubbing his ears out with vinegar will also help. And improving his diet. Add some fish oil to his food if his skin seems dry and flaky.



My apologies to Tadhg! You see, my dad is a rabbit hunter and has Beagles. They are outside all their lives and never have a bath. When I was a kid, I would crawl into their houses with them and cuddle up. I remember the stench well.


----------



## HOTW

Try the blue powder ear remedy. I surethe issue will improve with better diet but someties it needs help to egt rid of the mess n th eears.

1 bottle isoporpyll alcohol 60 or 70 %
4 T boric acid powder
16 drop gentian violet solution 1 %


----------



## Maura

Do clean out his ears. But, if he continues to stink it is probably an internal problem. Giving him a decent dog food usually clears it up. Iams is the best low grade dog food. But, I would step up to Canidae or Professional. You can spend even more money on dog food, but just stepping up to a meat based food should give you great results. He will also eat less and poop less.


----------



## lauriej57

In your other post you said he was a stray. How long was he with the people you got him from.

We have a mix breed who is now 2 years old. We got her when she was 4 months old, and she reeked for weeks. It was not a normal dirty dog smell, nothing like we had ever smelled before. Nothing helped the odor except for time. We later discovered that she came from a crackhouse. We were told that her being around that and inhaling fumes actually gets into the lungs and the whole body and emits an odor. It could've also been from whatever food she was being fed. But the odor did eventually go away.

She's a really smart girl, but sometimes, she has a really stupid moment, and get a bit of a chuckle and tell her it's alright, because she's our crack baby.


----------



## onthespot

I find zymox cures a lot of ear problems. It comes with or without hydrocortisone.


----------



## Shygal

Ear mites will cause a bad odor, so will an ear infection, you may need a trip to the vet


----------



## mammabooh

lauriej57 said:


> In your other post you said he was a stray. How long was he with the people you got him from.
> 
> We have a mix breed who is now 2 years old. We got her when she was 4 months old, and she reeked for weeks. It was not a normal dirty dog smell, nothing like we had ever smelled before. Nothing helped the odor except for time. We later discovered that she came from a crackhouse. We were told that her being around that and inhaling fumes actually gets into the lungs and the whole body and emits an odor. It could've also been from whatever food she was being fed. But the odor did eventually go away.
> 
> She's a really smart girl, but sometimes, she has a really stupid moment, and get a bit of a chuckle and tell her it's alright, because she's our crack baby.


The other folks just had him for 2 weeks. It's most definately a dog smell (not that I know what crack smells like...hee hee hee).


----------



## mammabooh

Shygal said:


> Ear mites will cause a bad odor, so will an ear infection, you may need a trip to the vet


He has an appointment for the 29th. He'll be neutered and will be getting his shots. I also need the vet to look at one of his canine teeth. It is broken off and pretty jagged. I don't know if they'll have to pull it, will be able to sand it down, or if they'll just leave it.


----------



## simplepeace

I am sure a bath and a change of food will make all the difference. If you have a Tractor Supply nearby I would suggest Taste of the wild - reasonably priced, and corn free. With Iams you are paying for advertising (imo). If you compare the back of Iams to Purina One they are pretty close - not Bad, but why pay more for a name? 
By the way he is very cute, and looks Sturdy. I see JRT, maybe min pin (coloring looks very similar - red?), corgi, and my dachshund x chihuahua has legs like that too. I think JRT & Min pins tails go up if not docked? I love his ears!
Congrats! He looks like he fits comfortably with your family in all the photos.


----------



## Ruby

When we first got our two puppies, Peanut was 8 wks old and two weeks later we got one of her litter mates, Honey. They both were smelly and their breath would knock you down. It smelled "rotten" like rotting flesh. The foster mom had them on Iams puppy food. We tried different food. (And by the way, Honey was always throwing up her food) We finely hit on Taste of the Wild. They've been one it over a year now and neither one has the doggy smell or bad breath. It's a pleasure now to be able to hold one of them without almost retching.

We tried the one made with fish but they wern't too happy with it, so tried the fowl one and they like it. It is sorta expensive for a bag but with both of them eating "free feed" they go through about an 18lb. bag a month or maybe every 6 weeks.

They (the dogs) weigh about 16 and 18 lbs each. 

The odor didn't clear up over night, it's taken several months. It must have just graudally went away. Just one day I didn't smell it.


----------



## Cashs Cowgirl

simplepeace said:


> I am sure a bath and a change of food will make all the difference. If you have a Tractor Supply nearby I would suggest Taste of the wild - reasonably priced, and corn free. With Iams you are paying for advertising (imo). If you compare the back of Iams to Purina One they are pretty close - not Bad, but why pay more for a name?
> By the way he is very cute, and looks Sturdy. I see JRT, maybe min pin (coloring looks very similar - red?), corgi, and my dachshund x chihuahua has legs like that too. I think JRT & Min pins tails go up if not docked? I love his ears!
> Congrats! He looks like he fits comfortably with your family in all the photos.


I agree with the Taste of the Wild suggestion, but I have four dogs (1 XL breed and 1 large) so it can get pretty expensive. I switched to Diamond Naturals High Energy (yes I remember the pet food scare, but they have upped their product testing a lot). I buy the High Energy because I am able to feed less, but still get the nutrition my large dogs need, with less risk of bloat. It has no corn, soy, or wheat, many of which cause stinkiness. Oh and I have a beagle too so I know of that unique smell they have, lol. Maggie smells normal when on good food with her ears nice and clean and a bath here and there.


----------



## Ravenlost

Tadhg says "No problem". LOL...


----------



## cntrygal

mammabooh said:


> He's not a beagle...he just smells like one. The smell is coming from his skin.


:huh: Wow, didn't know there was such a thing as a "beagle smell"! We are raising our third purebred beagle and have not had any trouble with odors aside from an occasional anal gland issue. If taken to the vet or groomer and expressed every few months the glands don't usually stink. Like the others who posted, I'm not sure exactly what smell your dog has but best to check with your vet to make sure nothing is going on internally that would cause the skin to smell bad. Also, check the mouth area, dogs lick themselves often and if there is a small cut or abscess tooth it could be an infection causing the odor to be on his skin. Hopefully the vet can help you find an answer to this problem, good luck!


----------



## Willowynd

When you take him- also have the vet run a thyroid test. The really stinky dogs I have met all had thyroid issues.


----------



## mammabooh

He smells much better now, but still smells like a hound. Perhaps my hubby and I just have super-sensitive sniffers, but we can always smell the same smell when we are near a hound. It's not like a sick or diseased smell, it's just hound smell...and, to us, it's stinky.


----------



## PrincessFerf

I love reading this thread. We have a Red Tick Coonhound and she definitely has an odor that our other dogs (non-hounds) don't have. I think she smells like corn chips. 

Her odor clears up a lot after a bath, but a few days later her "scent" is back. I never notice it being strong in the ears, but her head seems to be stronger than the rest of her (not that I go sniffing her all over, ha ha ha ha ha). 

We're a dog family, so we just accept these things as part of the dog-owning experience.


----------



## Haven

I am a groomer and bathe all dogs 2 times in my salon. The first shampoo will remove the surface dirt and dander, and the 2nd will break down the oils on the skin that hold the remaining dirt and odor.

Hounds sure do produce a lot of oil and odor. I usually use a good clarifying or degreaser shampoo on them, followed up by a good soak in Melaleuca Tea Tree shampoo. They then get a good 50/50 water/vinegar rinse. The tea tree shampoo has antibacterial properties that help kill off odor and prevent it.

For foul smelling gunky ears, I will flush them out in the tub with a medicated flush, dry them with cotton, and apply a quick spray of vinegar on the opening and inner leather.

The "corn chip" odor that someone mentioned is a classice description of yeast odor on a dog. Dogs with thyroid issues can also smell like this along with producing a lot of oil. Corn chip dogs get the same bath mentioned above  

I just groomed a houndy smelling Beagle the other day and the tub had a brown oil slick on the bottom.

PS. Davis manufacturing makes the best odor and antibacterial shampoos. Try their Triclosan shampoo if you want a real hard-hitting, odor killing powerhouse.

Getting them onto a grain free diet really seems to help. Overvaccination also seems to create a ripe environment for systematic yeast/candida infections.


----------



## mammabooh

Thanks, Haven!


----------



## Haven

mammabooh said:


> Thanks, Haven!


Anytime  I tried to keep it short, 'cause I could go on for hours about grooming, lol.


----------



## PrincessFerf

Great info, Haven... thank you.


----------

